# Facing problem to connect dlink ethernet (1 giga) in FreeBSD 7.2 release



## nazeerai (Jun 20, 2011)

Facing problem to connect DLink ethernet (1 Gbit) to Intel motherboard DP43BF processor dualcore CPU E5700. OS: FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2011)

And we're supposed to guess what the problem is?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 20, 2011)

And why would that be in the 'Ports Installation and Maintenance' forum?


----------



## nazeerai (Jun 21, 2011)

Using DGE-528T (D-link ethernet 1 gigabit) in FreeBSD 7.2 not updated or shown in interface management.
I tried

```
miibus_load="YES"
if_re_load="YES"
if_rl_load="YES"
```
in /boot/defaults/loader.conf.

Unable to sort out this issue (FYI: I'm a learner in the FreeBSD environment)


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2011)

Please post the output of `# pciconf -lv` and `# ifconfig -a`


----------



## nazeerai (Jun 22, 2011)

Please find the output 
1. *pciconf -lv*

```
$ pciconf -lv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x00298086 chip=0x2e208086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00298086 chip=0x2e218086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a378086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *4'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:26:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a388086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *5'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:26:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a398086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *6'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:26:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a3c8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB EHCI Controller *2'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none0@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a3e8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a408086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PCI Express Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:1:	class=0x060400 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a428086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PCI Express Port 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:2:	class=0x060400 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a448086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PCI Express Port 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:28:3:	class=0x060400 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a468086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PCI Express Port 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib6@pci0:0:28:4:	class=0x060400 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a488086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PCI Express Port 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib7@pci0:0:28:5:	class=0x060400 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a4a8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PCI Express Port 6'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci3@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a348086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *1'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci4@pci0:0:29:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a358086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *2'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci5@pci0:0:29:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a368086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *3'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:29:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a3a8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB EHCI Controller *1'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib8@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x00298086 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0x90 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9,63xxESB) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a168086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci1@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x01018f card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a208086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'SATA2(4Port2) (ICH10 Family)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a308086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'SMB controller  (50011458)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
atapci2@pci0:0:31:5:	class=0x010185 card=0x00298086 chip=0x3a268086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'SATA2(2Port2) (ICH10 Family)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0xa04619da chip=0x064110de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = '9400 GT (G96)'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
atapci0@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x01018f card=0x610111ab chip=0x610111ab rev=0xb2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd)'
    device     = 'PATA 133 One Channel (88SE6101)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
fwohci0@pci0:6:0:0:	class=0x0c0010 card=0x00298086 chip=0x34031106 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies Inc'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
bge0@pci0:7:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x00298086 chip=0x169114e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. *ifconfig -a*


```
$ ifconfig -a
fwe0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8<VLAN_MTU>
	ether 02:22:4d:4a:65:72
	ch 1 dma -1
fwip0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	lladdr 0.22.4d.ff.ff.4a.65.72.a.2.ff.fe.0.0.0.0
bge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=19b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
	ether 00:22:4d:4b:d8:d3
	inet 192.168.1.249 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```

Thanks for the response.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 22, 2011)

@nazeerai, read your PM, and stop dumping unformatted stuff.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2011)

The card is detected as bge(4), not re(4) or rl(4).


----------

